
Systemd Timers - funkaster
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd/Timers
======
funkaster
Someome posted a cheat-sheet for the cron syntax. I've found that systemd
timers provide similar/better functionality and much more flexibility. The can
be a real alternative as a cron replacement.

